# Next Doe To Kid...Countdown Begins! Name Suggestions??



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I think that this Doe will be the next to kid. What do you think?? Any name suggestions?? I am trying to go through and give all of my un-named Does a name. I was thinking Princess or something along those lines... She is one of my favorites  I can't wait to see her babies!! I am hoping the kid(s) get her blue-eyes!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sarita means princess in spanish..... just a thought


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She's looking really big! I'd say yes she' looks close but its hard to tell without udder pics. I'll guess triplets.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Triplets would be nice :lol: Yes, that is one thing I forgot to do when I was taking pictures today was get udder pics :roll: Sometimes I really wonder where my mind goes. She doesn't have much of an udder at all yet. Poor thing, she is so fat I couldn't imagine her going too much longer. I am planning on putting her up in a nice warm kidding stall by herself this week and then we will just have to wait.

I like Sarita. I will add that to the list of considerations. I would really like for her to have a unique name like that, which is why I didn't go ahead and name her Princess. I like names like Nanook(sp?) also.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

How about Aurora? Or um Kismet?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I like both of those as well. I also like Athena... I am so wishy washy


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

I once had a doe who looked just like that!!! We called her Heifer because she looked like a heifer calf! LOL!

CJ


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

cj - that is a cool colage that you made!


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank YOU!!! I just made it today.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL yeah, right now that is about what she looks like


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My little Daisy that is fixin to freshen looks like a cow also.

And there is Fiona with a little white, she looks somewhat like a cow also.


----------

